# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  أسئلة عن الدراسة النسائية بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة

## الحرية

السلام عليكم 

سمعنا أن النساء سيتمكن من الدراسة بالجامعة الإسلامية ووجدنا في الموقع" عمادة الدراسات الجامعية في الفرع النسائي " لكن لايوجد تحت هذا القسم أي معلومة ! 
فأسئلتي هي : 
1- متى سيتم فتح باب التقديم ؟ 
2- هل للطالبات عمر محدد ؟
3- توجد طالبات علم متخرجات من الأقسام العلمية بجامعات المملكة فهل مسموح لهن الدراسة بالجامعة ؟
4- كيف طريقة الدراسة ؟ هل لهن كلية خاصة أم ماذا ؟ 

أتمنى الإجابة على هذه الأسئلة للأهمية  .
أخيرا 
راسلت عدد من من يهمه الأمر بالجامعة وعلى رأسهم مدير الجامعة العقلا لكن للأسف لم يأتيني رد !

----------


## فدوه

لعّل الله يُسعفك بمن يعطيك  الجواب الشافي 
ودمتي في رعاية الله,,

----------


## الحرية

جزاك الله خيرا 

أخوك الحرية

----------


## الحرية

ننتظر الإجابة  :Smile:

----------


## الحرية

أجابني دكتور فاضل بأنه من المتوقع إعلان القبول في بداية السنة القادمة ووفق الله طالبات العلم

----------


## حمى الاسلام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اريد ان اعرف مكان الجامعه الاسلاميه فرع النسائي بالمدينه المنوره وهل يقبلون اجانب ام لا

----------


## حمى الاسلام

ارجو الرد في اسرع وقت ممكن انا في انتظاركم

----------


## حمى الاسلام

قمت بمراسلت دكتور في الجامعه الاسلاميه قال انهو يوجد قسم للبنات ولم بقل اي شيئ اخر

----------


## أنهار المحيسن

> أجابني دكتور فاضل بأنه من المتوقع إعلان القبول في بداية السنة القادمة ووفق الله طالبات العلم


هذا الكلام يُكرر منذ أكثر من ثلاثة سنوات!
الجامعة بالفعل يبدو تنوي افتتاح شطر الطالبات كما أعلن العقلا من بداية عهده، لكن يبدو أن توفير المباني وطاقم عضوات هيئة التدريس، وكذا الطاقم الإداري سيأخذ وقتًا ليس باليسير 
أسأل الله تعالى أن يعجل بها، ويفتح بافتتاحها على طالبات العلم كل هدى وعلم وبصيرة

----------


## حمى الاسلام

للاسف الشديد بدا التقديم في الجامعه ولكن ليس للطالبات فقط يقتصر على الطلاب

----------


## سارة بنت حسن

والآن؟

----------

